# Vacuum Sealers



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Looks like my lesser expensive vacuum sealer is giving up the ghost after a couple of years of heavy use

I want my next one to last 20 years, seal through liquid, use cheap bags, and be under $100... As I snap back to reality, the critical features will include sealing jar, sealing through liquid would be nice, but not an absolute requirement, under 250ish, and last a few seasons. Any suggestions on a good quality unit?


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I hope you find it.  I'm afraid you won't. 

I'd love to have those abilities, too, but I think things just aren't made to last like that anymore. After burning through two Food Savers in 4-5 years (each), I decided to by the least expensive model with an accessory port, and just accept that with heavy use (as I do) I will have to replace it every 4-5 years.

As for sealing through liquid, I know of none.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I have the 
Weston 2300. It's a bit more pricey though, around $400. But, you can get repair parts for it.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> As for sealing through liquid, I know of none.


Wife found one... $700 :surrender:


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

JustCliff said:


> I have the
> Weston 2300. It's a bit more pricey though, around $400. But, you can get repair parts for it.


This the one we use, and it's fantastic. I still have my old Food Saver, and it's still going after 15 years, but the Weston is great. I do _really_ want to get a chamber model, but can't justify spending $2k+ for one with a decent size chamber.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

I am happy to report, after spending money for a new one, I felt safe enough to take the old one apart and fix it  I am such an engineer! It was the corn flour that gummed it up. Relatively easy to take it apart and I just realized I forgot to put the feet back on the unit. The old one is going to be used for sealing jars, the new one for sealing bags 

SWMBO did a little research too and came up with a couple of suggestions, which I combined. With powder products in a jar, to stick a wooden spoon in the center of the jar and create a little v shaped opening, and the other suggestion is to cut out a piece of coffee filter or paper towel to stick on top of the jar.


----------

